# co2 from petsmart?????



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a 29gal tank with 72watts of t-5lighting on it and I wanna know if I add that co2 set up they sell at petsmart for $29.99 would I be able to grow some foreground plants and foreground moss in there?


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

If you're referring to the Hagen Nutrafin system, it should definately help as they are supposed to be good for up to 30 Gallons.

But another option would be a DIY CO2 setup with the Nutrafin ladder which would probably be cheaper but not as asthetically pleasing.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think, based on my experience, that the light you have is marginal for low growing foreground plants like HC or glosso. As far as CO2 goes, there are several methods of getting the CO2 into the water, and all will work unless they require more than a few psi of pressure to work, as some ceramic disc diffusers do. You might want to consider a CO2 mist system, consisting of a little cheap powerhead with a DIY spraybar attached to the outlet and the CO2 tube just stuck into the inlet of the powerhead. I found that the one I have hides pretty well behind plants and it supplies good water current along with the CO2. It will work with DIY CO2 too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sicamore_Tree said:


> Hey guys, I have a 29gal tank with 72watts of t-5lighting on it and I wanna know if I add that co2 set up they sell at petsmart for $29.99 would I be able to grow some foreground plants and foreground moss in there?


The Hagen Nutrafin systems only works well on tanks less then 20 gallons. It would be better and cheaper just to go with a DIY pop bottle setup.

With the light you have it depends on what type of foreground plant that you want to grow. If you want a ground covering of Glosso or Dwarf Hairgrass you will need more light. Otherwise you could grow Dwarf sag or Chain sword as a example with the lighting you have now.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Local pet stores around my city doesn't sell foreground plants......where can I get some foreground plants from?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sicamore_Tree said:


> Local pet stores around my city doesn't sell foreground plants......where can I get some foreground plants from?


Look through the plantfinder for some foreground plants and post a want ad in the For sale/wanted section. Most of those always get responded to. So you'll find your plants that way, shipped to your door. 

Some foreground plants to look for are glosso, dwarf hairgrass, micro sword, dwarf sags, lobelias, to give you an idea of a few.

-John N.


----------

